# CD 23 AF pains.



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi 

Im on cd 23 - 6dpo, i have been getting AF crampy pains for last few days. It feels af is going to show, then the cramps go.

Maybe is s/e of nasty clomid?

Can anyone shed any light on this for me please, any info will be appreciated.


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Bella - I don't want to get your hopes up, but similarly I didn't want to read and run  
Both times I've been pregnant, I had AF pains from about 5 or 6dpo.  Usually I don't get them until a day or 2 before AF due.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, and I would look at it as a really positive sign


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Misty

Thanks for your reply  good to hear from you.

I want to do a test  but i know its way too early.
Im just going to    

Still been getting twinges on and of today


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah Misty,
i have just read your post and im so so much more positive about things now. i am on day 28 now of 35 cycle and have been experiencing pains like you described since a few days after ovulating and still having them.
Its so nice to hear that you got your BFP.
Fingers crossed its the same for us

Jewels.xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Oooh, does that mean that you will both be testing a week today?  
That's really exciting.  I shall be lurking and sending you lots and lots of


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Misty

Im going to be tseting  next weds CD 25 -13 dpo. Thats if  has not shown before then,.

I Keep checking to see if AF has arrived no sign yet, but the lower of abdo feels crampy.
Not sure whats going on in there, never experience these pains the week before AF due 

Maybe its coming earlier than i thought 

How many DPO were you when you got +tve, hun?

Misty hope you and lil beanie are ok


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

You sound just like me the week before I got my BFP  
I got a very faint positive on one of those extra sensitive cheapy pee sticks at 11dpo.  It wasn't really a line, more of a smudge  
So, you could try testing a little bit early.  I promise not to tell the      
xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah hem!  Ello ello ello.. what d'we have 'ere then!? Did I hear 'testing early' 

I know the stick police very, very vell.. I vill send zem 'round to you so I vill!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

I see Misty is still stalking us all.    Hope all is well chick.

Bella and Jewels -


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey SF

Please no     i will try and be good and leave the pee sticks 1 week ONLY   I did say i will TRY.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Just saw this thread hope it's okay to join in?

I'm only 5dpo but have been having some cramping type pains which feel like they are in the ovary area. Could this be a good sign or is this just a s/e from Clomid? 

I'm not due to test until the 29th so still have a way to go yet but am just having a crisis day   I'm worrying that I don't 'feel' different but don't know if I would feel different at this early stage. As you can see I'm driving myself bonkers today.

I know every lady is different and some people 'feel' pg after 2-3 weeks and others can get to 12 weeks before they know they are but that doesn't help me out a great deal. I feel that we did everything right this month, there were 2 large follies, I had the hcg injection and we did   for England before and after the injection. Now I'm getting these on/off cramp/pains and nothing else.

I think I just need someone to slap me and tell me the honest truth which is there is no right answer and I will have to wait.

Okay bonkers ME moment over   but if there is anyone about that would like to slap me with some answers I'm all ears  

Tamsin xx

   for   this month


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Tama 

Your pains seem similar to mine. Dont think im going to be much help to you.
But having good two size follicles sounds good news 

Ive never had AF pains this early, im 7dpo today and still getting them today .

I wish you good luck for testing, and hope we get    .


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Peeps!
Well i am still getting my pains down below both sides sometimes one then sometimes the other and its driving me mad!!!!
God im trying so so hard not to read into these pains and twinges and aches and trying not to get my hopes up but.......
I am actually feeling  completely yuck to be honest, very tired sicky and light headed at times!
Has anyone else been getting bloated

Hello Tamsin- i need a good slap too ha ha this waiting melarky is pants!!!

Hope everyone is ok and goodluck
Jewels.xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jewels

Keeping everything crossed for you, even that 

Good luck


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi

CD 25-8 DPO, ive still been getting AF twinges on and off.
Today now getting pain on my left side ovary,feels like ov,d pain.
I hope not, its too late for that now 
All these pains are playing tricks on me 

Have been very bad and did a pee stick of course way too early.

SF please dont send the   if your reading 
Hope you are well


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi

Just jumping in - fingers crossed for everyone.

Bella - Just noticed you have had DE cycle.  I have a long history that includes DE.  But since getting a good AMH result, never went back to DE.
I'm on the first month of clomid, as this is our last shot, no more IVF for us.

It is day 27 for me, no AF.  But, I was sick on Tuesday (D24), just the once and in the morning.  Definately nothing I had eaten and I am never sick, just not like me.  I am trying to imagine a BFP or is it the clomid? 

Any positive stories of ladies who have had failed IVF then gone on to get BFP from clomid.

Thanks

Jo x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Bella!!!
I have been very very bad today too, done a pee test!!! oops!
please dont send the pee stick police to me either SF IM SORRY!
Of course too early for me too BFN. i am still having twinges etc today last night was bad very bloated to the point i was in agony so something is defo going on down there
Beats me though what it is??
Hello Joanne3- good luck with everything for you. i havent had IVF so couldnt tell you anything. i have been on clomid second cycle 100mg and was on clomid for DS too 3 years ago.

Good luck anyway to everyone
Jewels.xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Joanne,

Yes i had DEIVF last year, they suggested that was the best tx for me to have with a low AMH.

We decided after we got BFN  from that we would have no more tx.

So now the doc has put me on clomid, for our last tiny bit of hope .

I have heard many stories about women having IVF and then conceiving naturally after 

Good luck


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jewels

Well what can i say two naughty girls today  lets hope SF is not lurking.
She will have the   round to us,smacking our  .

What day are you on? just wondering if we are cycle buddies 

Did you do what i did, hold the pee stick every angle at different windows and keep seeing a false line.
Hope my neighbours weren't peeking out there windows  they would of thought mad cow.

Yep me too still getting this pain in my left side. feels like a bad stitch pain.
Has anyone get any ideas please.

Before i drive myself


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Bella
HA HA!! yes i was sooooo doing that when i tested i am sure it was a faint line, hubbie says no! i kept saying look look at it from a distance can you not see that? he still said well yeah but no its not a definate so lets wait!!!
well least im not the only mad one on here! lol
i am day 29 so test on the 27th i think? 

Jewels.x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jewels

Whats the bet we test before our dates, [well we have already ]

I know i will not make it to weds, i get my progesterone results back Tues pm . So those results will end up telling me.

I did the same last month with DH, showing him saying look, look, there is a line. i went through packets.

Ive been googling campy pains, and this stitch pain. Don't want to read to much into these fake pg symptoms.


----------

